# Cougar tag on the Fillmore Oak Creek Unit



## DHNTR (Jan 13, 2009)

I need help! I drew out on a limited entry Cougar tag on the Fillmore Oak Creek Unit. My contacts for dogs have fallen thru. I looking for someone that is going out to work there dogs on the Fillmore Oak Creek unit that I can tag along. Please give me a call. David 801-641-5952 Cell


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Good luck, I remember when the Vernon unit was closed because cougars had decimated the deer herd. With Jackrabbit numbers down, cougars are working the deer herds hard again.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I would get a hold of Wade Lemon.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

I talked to my dad the other day, he lives in Scipio and said there is a guy that also lives in Scipio that has dogs and hunts cats. I can't remember his name cuz I didn't have a pen on me when he told me. I'll try and call him tomorrow a with pen in hand and give you a call. how late in the day can I call. I'm working nights so I sleep well into the day.


----------

